# Move "To Do List"



## MAPits (Jan 14, 2003)

This is simple
move the To Do List "back to the bottom of the Find Programs page
I now have TiVO cast and Guru Guides at the bottom
I just liked hitting the chan/down and select to see whats coming up( I check a lot)
It's just that the most used things should be the quickest to get to. Not hunting them down.
It's like moving the Now playing to the middle of the page and not have the tiVo button


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Isn't it easier to just press the TiVo button and then the 2 button? 
That jumps right to the ToDo list without messing around in the menus.

(Well, if you were already at the main menu just press 2, the TiVo button is just to jump to the main menu. If you press it again in that menu you end up in the Now Playing list and the 2 button just messing with your folder/grouping settings)


----------

